# UPN-14 included in Directv' Madison, WI local package



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

My father said he saw something in the newspaper but didn't save it claiming the cable-only UPN station will be in the locals package. Right now Dish does not carry this channel. Which is really retarded since UPN-14 using a ASTC tuner can be received on channel 3:2. But analog is not available. Anyone know what's up?


----------

